# Whats the most amount of ML you've injected?



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

....at one time, into the one site ?

say you did 1ml of test, 1ml of tren, 1ml of mast etc so it was *3ml* of oil and you injected it into your quad.

^ thats just an example of the kind of answer i'm looking for

say what you injected and how much and into what site (ie quad, delt, glute etc)

just interested to see how much ml you have injected at the one go.

was looking into getting larger syringes (capacity) and theres 10ML syringes lol ! Surely knowone has ever injected 10ml of somthing at one time ? (maybe in split doses but i'm wanting to know the most you've injected at one time - the most ML not the most test or deca or whatever)

ie i'm not looking for this kind of answer = the most i have ever injected was 2000mg of test = NO, WRONG !

i'm looking for this type of answer = the most ml i've injected into one site was 2ml of test enth and 2ml of deca - so 4ml in one site, and it was into my glute = YES , correct type of answer

:lol: lol sorry just want to be perfectly clear what i'm asking as i anticipated a few people miss reading my post and answering somthing like the "wrong" answer i gave.

cheers (just curious)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

2ml in one site is the most I've injected.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO longest way to ask the shortest question ever. only you could manage that.

3.5ml in quads

2ml in shoulders

1ml in bicep/triceps


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok cool, reason i ask is that i have recently been advised that for QUAD injections 2.5ml is near enough the limit to how much you can inject into the quad without causes exess discomfort etc, meaning if i was to inject somthing like 3-4ml of whatever it would be very uncomfortable and PIP would be hellish etc ?

whats everyones thoughts on the max capacity of liquid you can inject into each site ? and anyone got experiences going over these "safe limits".

anyone who has injected more than 2.5ml of oil into their quad - what was your experiences going over that amount ie did you get major PIP and was it agony to walk on etc for the next week or so ?

thanks for any responses


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

hilly said:


> LMAO longest way to ask the shortest question ever. only you could manage that.
> 
> 3.5ml in quads
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: i know :tongue:

cheers for that answer hilly :thumbup1:

perfect example of the kind of answer i was looking for 

nice one hilly


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

5ml in delt. Was totally fine as well lol.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

3.5ml was fine in quad as long as massage after and get jab right. ive put 4-5ml into mates glutes no issues at all


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

hilly said:


> 3.5ml was fine in quad as long as massage after and get jab right. ive put 4-5ml into mates glutes no issues at all


Same done 8 in glutes.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

EIGHT ML INTO GLUTES looooooooooooool !!!

what the hell was it you injected ?

and 5ml into your delts mxd 

what was it you injected (the 5ml worth)

2-3ml of test and 2ml of deca or somthing ?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Delt

2ml test 400

2ml tren e 200

1ml mast a 200

Glutes was

2ml test 400

2ml tren e 200

4ml mast e 200

For the glute shot I used 2 seperate 5ml barrels and filled them each with 4ml, injected and when the first was done removed the barrel but left the pin in the inject site and attatched the second barrel. Then continued and finished the shot.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

MXD said:


> Delt
> 
> 2ml test 400
> 
> ...


are you honestly telling me you did that YOURSELF 

thats insanely impressive if you did

i am gonna do a glute shot soon and am worried and pondering on how f*cking awkward and hard it will be :S

i cant believe you did that yourself, thats amazingly impressive if you did.

you got any tips on doing a glute shot yourself ? ie positioning, setting up mirrors etc ?

pm me if you do mxd cheers


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i've done a similar question before with a poll

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/119518-what-max-amount-ml-you-would-inject-per-week.html


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ok cool, thanks for the link to the thread mate :thumb:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> are you honestly telling me you did that YOURSELF
> 
> thats insanely impressive if you did
> 
> ...


Its not hard mate stand with your backside facing a mirror :lol:

Just hold it like a dart "sharp scratch" inject slowly. Withdraw fast, massage.

Just realised when I do glute I don't hold it like a dart as that is hard.

I don't even shoot glutes these days. Past 4 weeks on cycle have just been;

Mon 1ml each delt

weds 1ml each bicep short head

sat 1ml each tricep long head

Site shot simply work. My arms have come on a load, put up with the discomfort and it works well. Only worth doing ofc if your arms lag and you've done a few cycles.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

i used to do 5 ml regulary in 1 shot but after draining a sterile abcess diy style i stick to 2ml per site max,


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

my arms are loaded with viens , i'm suprised you manage NOT to hit a vien or nerve when doing bi's or tri's !

i dont know how i would do a delt or bi or tri injection myself. Anyone know any good instructional videos online anywhere ?

only ones i can find always seem to be glute shots and 9 time out of 10 its a doctor giving it to a patient. I want to know how to do it ON YOUR OWN lol cause i dont have a doctor handy lol !


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You need anatomy knowledge and to find your own sweet spot for sure. Here you go mate http://www.spotinjections.com/


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

MXD said:


> You need anatomy knowledge and to find your own sweet spot for sure. Here you go mate http://www.spotinjections.com/


REPS AGAIN lol !!

thats exactly the kind of website i needed.

thanks so much mxd  HUGE help


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

A quad will easily take 10 ml good sterile gear injected slowly in one go.

How do I know..?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Cause your a paramedic smart ****!


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

2ml in my delts, 1ml in arms and 4ml in my glutes

i did use to get it running out my delt when i pulled out however i learnt to leave the needle in for about 10 secs once the juice was all in and i havent tried it but thinking about it i reckon i could prob now get away with doing 3ml now using that method


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

good replies everyone 

keep them coming

lets see who can top MXD lol , 8ml is the most so far !


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

5ml, Omnadren 2ml and Test prop 3ml.


----------



## mattyb009 (Feb 1, 2007)

delts = 3ml - test 1ml/tren e/2ml/mast 2ml

quads + glutes = 5ml - test prop 2ml test 1ml tren e 2ml

MXD is a ****in animal!

Give delts a bash dave there not to hard to hit yourself unless your pretty big and for me there the Most pain free of jabs.


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

3ml in quad.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> good replies everyone
> 
> keep them coming
> 
> lets see who can top MXD lol , *8ml is the most so far !*


See my post above.

Actually more than 10 ml is possible.

As with all injections, massage to disperse the gear fully.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've done 5ml in quad & glutes


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

does anyone else leave the pin in for a bit longer rather than just pulling right out as soon as the barrel is emptied???


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

11ml in quads


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

cellmore said:


> 11ml in quads


Show off


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

hilly said:


> LMAO longest way to ask the shortest question ever. only you could manage that.
> 
> 3.5ml in quads
> 
> ...


3.5 mil? what were you using ?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

5mil in 1 shot ? thats crazy, thats abuse lol


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

5ml test in my ass


----------



## jak-13 (Sep 15, 2009)

MXD said:


> Its not hard mate stand with your backside facing a mirror :lol:
> 
> Just hold it like a dart "sharp scratch" inject slowly. Withdraw fast, massage.
> 
> ...


my arms lag seriously compared to the rest of my body , i do 2ml in the shoulder and they've come along nicely , you reckon doin 1ml in tri's and 1ml in bi's make any difference in helping my arms catch my body up cus alot of ppl think it makes no difference ???


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

well i must be one of the lucky ones cos i dont have to do massive megadoses to get the effects i see most people are looking for with big miller time hits!!!

saying this i was at one point jabbing 4ml/wk in my glutes and mixing oils,sust,deca,tests...and i think it was the mixing and the volumous injections that ended me up having lumps that didnt really disperse properly,pressing on muscle n nerves at times from different ways of sitting n lying down positions...i thought they would disappear...but didnt,became hard lumps that the docs said i could live with or take pain killers for...i said what for the rest of,everytime it hurts???

no thanks...so i opted for the cut outs!!!!

just a heads up...could happen to you!!!

be careful!!!!


----------



## jak-13 (Sep 15, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> well i must be one of the lucky ones cos i dont have to do massive megadoses to get the effects i see most people are looking for with big miller time hits!!!
> 
> saying this i was at one point jabbing 4ml/wk in my glutes and mixing oils,sust,deca,tests...and i think it was the mixing and the volumous injections that ended me up having lumps that didnt really disperse properly,pressing on muscle n nerves at times from different ways of sitting n lying down positions...i thought they would disappear...but didnt,became hard lumps that the docs said i could live with or take pain killers for...i said what for the rest of,everytime it hurts???
> 
> ...


funny u say that just recently i found a lump on side of my rib cage went to docs and he said it was a gland and would go away but its still there 2 months later lol might pop bak and see im after hearin that


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

I've done 3ml in quads and delts no issues.

2ml pecs

1.5 biceps.


----------



## sayaf1234 (Mar 18, 2010)

I usually prefer to shoot as little ml possible per shot (2ml max).

Although I have a very long time done 3ml pet shot into each leg - 1ml Sustanon 2ml Deca.


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

11ml guy fancy telling us what the hell it was you injected ?

or were you just bull sh*ttin us lol !?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> 11ml guy fancy telling us what the hell it was you injected ?
> 
> or were you just bull sh*ttin us lol !?


5ml test e/megatest

3ml tren e

3ml mast (rohm which is only 100mg to 1 ml)


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

cellmore said:


> 5ml test e/megatest
> 
> 3ml tren e
> 
> 3ml mast (rohm which is only 100mg to 1 ml)


we have a winner :laugh: :lol:

How did you have a syringe big enough ???????

what was it a 12ml barrel syringe fs lol ?

the thing must have been huge :laugh:

like the leg of a chair :laugh:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Dazzaemm2k7 said:


> we have a winner :laugh: :lol:
> 
> How did you have a syringe big enough ???????
> 
> ...


10ml syringe but you can get 11ml in there, just be careful you don't pull the plunger out too much or the stopper buckles and you're up sh1t creek.

Have got some big legs but just go real slow as Prodiver has already said.

Defo don't recommend it lads!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

5ml into one shoulder.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Lumps can be caused by scar tissue from too-frequent jabbing in one place.

They can also be blind sterile abscesses through not massaging well enough after injecting.

It's best to withdraw the needle as soon as possible after injecting.

Leaving it in will not stop leakage, etc. but will increase trauma and lengthen healing time.

Micro blood clotting and healing begin as soon as you make a needle wound. The sooner you remove the needle the less the body's reaction and the quicker the return to normality.

So inject slowly, especially larger amounts, but pull out soon.

If you have to inject larger amounts but only have small syringes, to minimize needle wounds it's possible to leave the needle in and change syringes if you're deft, quick and scrupulously hygienic.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> well i must be one of the lucky ones cos i dont have to do massive megadoses to get the effects i see most people are looking for with big miller time hits!!!
> 
> saying this i was at one point jabbing 4ml/wk in my glutes and mixing oils,sust,deca,tests...and i think it was the mixing and the volumous injections that ended me up having lumps that didnt really disperse properly,pressing on muscle n nerves at times from different ways of sitting n lying down positions...i thought they would disappear...but didnt,became hard lumps that the docs said i could live with or take pain killers for...i said what for the rest of,everytime it hurts???
> 
> ...


APOLLO!!!!!!! 

I've got similar lumps in my delts mate,not bad when I'm training but during a layoff when my shoulders lose size you can see it under a Tshirt!


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I jabbed just over 2ml in my delts,

but I have jabbed someones glute with 3ml before.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

Pav Singh B. said:


> I jabbed just over 2ml in my delts,
> 
> but I have jabbed someones glute with 3ml before.


nice photoshopped avi lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

5ml is the most i have done


----------

